# July 2016 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Aug 2, 2016)

Voting for the July 2016 Photo of the Month will automatically close in seven days.
Best of luck to all of our nominees.

1. _Curious Jaguar_ by @robbins.photo; Curious Jaguar







2. _Emily Faye_ by @oldhippy; Emily Faye






3. _Boom_ by @manny212; 4th of July 2016 Fireworks Thread, Post #22






4. _Maryborough Station in Fog_ by @binga63; Maryborough Station in fog






5. _Unbelieveably Safe for all Audiences_ by @Trever1t; Unbelieveably Safe for all Audiences. Let's have your C&C!






6. _Pharaoh's Attic_ by @otherprof; Pharaoh's Attic






7. _Chief Petty Officer, First Class, William F. McIntyre, CD (RCN, Ret'd)_ by @tirediron; The Veteran's Portrait Project continues






8. _On a Hot Summers Night_ by @MSnowy; on a hot summers night






9. _In the Wake of Rain..._ by @JustJazzie; In the wake of rain...


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 3, 2016)

I really like that portrait by Tirediron!


----------



## Class Aqua (Aug 5, 2016)

No. 4


----------

